
How to crack Winrar - frevib
https://mushu27.github.io/cracking/software/patching/assembly/reverse/engineer/2018/09/29/patch-winrar.html
======
jlengrand
Top! I've seen it live :). Definitely learnt some stuff

------
asimioni
Very good quality guide

